# Acne greatly reduced by AI



## transcend2007 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi guys, I just wanted to report that during my current cycle a combination of test cyp, tpp, & npp (600mg test 400mg npp) I have been running my AI quite a bit higher than trt dose and its kept my acne under control.

I am acne prone so there is no doubt in my mind that by keeping estrogen lower has made a huge difference for me.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 28, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to report that during my current cycle a combination of test cyp, tpp, & npp (600mg test 400mg npp) I have been running my AI quite a bit higher than trt dose and its kept my acne under control.
> 
> I am acne prone so there is no doubt in my mind that by keeping estrogen lower has made a huge difference for me.



Thats great to hear! What r u dosing for an ai? 

How is that tpp/npp treating u? And did u just front load or are u using cyp along with tpp for the entire duration?


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 28, 2013)

good luck, i noticed when i first cycled acne wasn't too bad, but it was there, when but after second, i cant get acne to go away, even while on trt, im breaking out like a mofo, having a dermatologist appointment, hopefully get accutane


----------



## shenky (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm just curious if you morther****ers are in the habit of washing your face off cycle. I had acne as a tween, so I compulsively wash my face daily.


----------



## amore169 (Nov 28, 2013)

For the acne scars I use Mederma, it works pretty good.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am on trt as well (when not cycling) and break out as well.  I was worried about severe breakouts during this cycle.  This is why I am reporting that by upping my AI things have been mild and even less (knock on wood).

I would check your latest blood test (or get a new one).  I would recommend watching estrogen very closely.  If high or even high normal consider increasing your AI and see if you get a result.



ImDennis said:


> good luck, i noticed when i first cycled acne wasn't too bad, but it was there, when but after second, i cant get acne to go away, even while on trt, im breaking out like a mofo, having a dermatologist appointment, hopefully get accutane


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I am on trt as well (when not cycling) and break out as well.  I was worried about severe breakouts during this cycle.  This is why I am reporting that by upping my AI things have been mild and even less (knock on wood).
> 
> I would check your latest blood test (or get a new one).  I would recommend watching estrogen very closely.  If high or even high normal consider increasing your AI and see if you get a result.



i got an appointment on the 4th, so ill just go to him and see what i can do, heard alot of miracle stories about accutane, i ran b5 @ 10d ed, hated slamming down like 20 pills every day, and it made hardly any difference after 2 months


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 29, 2013)

Accutane can and more than often fuk you up later in life. U don't want the bad bowel disorders that could and very likely will happen. I have waaaay too many friends that would tell you fuk accutane. Zits are better any day over internal disorders. Find an alternative please brother...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## HDH (Nov 29, 2013)

The little I've been getting has lessened as well. The only change for me is the cold weather. 

My skin is less oily and stays drier when the temp drops.

HDH


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm also running 600/400.  What AI are you using and at what dose?



transcend2007 said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to report that during my current cycle a combination of test cyp, tpp, & npp (600mg test 400mg npp) I have been running my AI quite a bit higher than trt dose and its kept my acne under control.
> 
> I am acne prone so there is no doubt in my mind that by keeping estrogen lower has made a huge difference for me.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Nov 29, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> good luck, i noticed when i first cycled acne wasn't too bad, but it was there, when but after second, i cant get acne to go away, even while on trt, im breaking out like a mofo, having a dermatologist appointment, hopefully get accutane



You'll probably get Retin A and maybe some Tetracycline. They don't really give out accutane anymore. 

BTW alldaychemist has Retin A dirt cheap in comparison.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been using a pill splitter to cut my 1mg tabs in half and I basically take it 5 to 6 times per week with my T4.  So 2.5mg - 3mg per week.



J20 said:


> Thats great to hear! What r u dosing for an ai?
> 
> How is that tpp/npp treating u? And did u just front load or are u using cyp along with tpp for the entire duration?





Rumpy said:


> I'm also running 600/400.  What AI are you using and at what dose?


----------



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm gong to try this out with pct


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2013)

Accutane works exceedingly well but you need to keep the dose low. Docs used to prescribe way too much and the side effects were horrible. Once the low dose Accutane studies came out it was discovered that low doses work with less side effects.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 29, 2013)

I really only got acne bad on my lower back and ass.   It left me with little red-purple spots all over my ass. can't really say what made the pimples go away I didn't change anything.   I do believe i may have been had estro problems that led up to it.   I want to try some maderma or something for the spots.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 30, 2013)

to me it's not really acne, its more like blood boils in a way, like when you pop it a shit ton of blood comes out and then it stays purple for a bit.... goes away for a few and comes back...


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 1, 2013)

I am very prone to acne. As a teen I was on accutane 40-80mg ed for about 6 months. 

First cycle test/deca/AI and broke out horrible. Every pore on my body felt like a pimple. 

Last cycle just test/var no AI didn't break out nearly as bad. 

Also doc gave me doxycyclin 100mg ed clears me up within 2-3 weeks and a lot cheaper and less harsh then accutane


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Accutane works exceedingly well but you need to keep the dose low. Docs used to prescribe way too much and the side effects were horrible. Once the low dose Accutane studies came out it was discovered that low doses work with less side effects.



Been running accutane at 20mg ed for about 5 months and have been acne free the last month or so. I will stay on one more month and come off to see what happens. Considered dropping to 10mg and staying on longer but I really want to add an oral to this cycle but won't do it if I stay on tane…


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Been running accutane at 20mg ed for about 5 months and have been acne free the last month or so. I will stay on one more month and come off to see what happens. Considered dropping to 10mg and staying on longer but I really want to add an oral to this cycle but won't do it if I stay on tane…


20 mg daily for 6 months is ideal. I would get labs to see where your cholesterol and liver enzymes are at brother.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 2, 2013)

fukk if i gotta run it for 6 months that means i cant cycle till like sept 2014


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 3, 2013)

Accutane stays in your system for a very long time especially after long term use. Not saying this is bad saying it's good. 

When I was a teen and took accutane for I think 8 months doc told me it would be in my system for almost 6 more months. Kept me clear for a long time


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 4, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> fukk if i gotta run it for 6 months that means i cant cycle till like sept 2014



Who says you can't cycle? I am, just no orals…


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Who says you can't cycle? I am, just no orals…



was gonna run 

week 1-15 test @ 400
week 1-10 tren ace @ 500
week 11=15 var @100mg ed
hcg @ 1k iu ew


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 4, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> was gonna run
> 
> week 1-15 test @ 400
> week 1-10 tren ace @ 500
> ...



Just leave out the var. 4 weeks isn't long enough anyway and you only need 500iu wk HCG otherwise nice cycle..


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Just leave out the var. 4 weeks isn't long enough anyway and you only need 500iu wk HCG otherwise nice cycle..



var was gonna be 4-6 weeks, hcg is 1k wk (even run that much on trt dosage), test probably would of been extended to 20 weeks, and var would been like week 11-17... still in the making  got till march to dial everything i want in


----------

